# Flippinout HareSplitter Lite!



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I have been very interested in the HareSplitter design ever since I began shooting recurve slingshots so when I saw the HareSplitter Lite being offered at www.Simple-Shot.com I jumped at the opportunity to get one. I'm glad that I did. The parcel arrived a couple days later containing the slingshot as well as a set of Latex and TBG bands.

Like Nathan mentions in his video introduction of the HareSplitter Lite, this is an ambidextrous slingshot. The material is beautifully finished cast aluminum done by Pete Hogans team in the UK. (Hogan Castings - www.milbroproshotuk.com )

With single layer bands attached my HareSplitter weighs in at 0.60lbs which gives it a nice stable "heft" when aiming. It was a little smaller than I expected but that made no difference in how it performed. Although small the design offers an excellent grip by filling the palm so that it is locked into the hand and not at risk of slipping.

In my opinion the recurve design makes the slingshot comfortable to shoot for long periods of time since it allows the wrist to be a bit straighter and relaxed while shooting.

Here are some pics to illustrate the size and excellent finish.

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooter!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I love the shallow fork. It looks very comfortable to shoot. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank You for the review!! I too have been eyeing the HareSplitter design for awhile now and happy to see that they came out with a "lite" version. It looks so shiny and cool  I think I'll be getting it for my b-day.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Now they are smart its a shame they don't have the "universal head" I would love to be able to get some tubes on one of them.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

sweet looking shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats a nice look at thanks

cheers


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice shooter wish you a good shooting with it.

How much is 0.60lbs? Is this about 272 gram??


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

cool stuff. She looks a gem. Happy shooting!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Outlaw said:


> Nice shooter wish you a good shooting with it.
> 
> How much is 0.60lbs? Is this about 272 gram??


Yes that looks like the correct conversion.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Pete and Nathan- What a Combo! Can't beat that pair!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Stunning, fits perfect in your hand, i really like the recurve for holding a slingshot, enjoy the shooting !!!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Good choice!
I have the same shooter and I love it.


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Man I think I am in love with this slingshot. After a quick conversation through pm to one of the folks at Simple Shot, I was shown this model as an alternative after inquiring about a custom wood hare splitter and I think I like this design just as much. This one seems very well thought out.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Simply awesome.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hound said:


> Man I think I am in love with this slingshot. After a quick conversation through pm to one of the folks at Simple Shot, I was shown this model as an alternative after inquiring about a custom wood hare splitter and I think I like this design just as much. This one seems very well thought out.


It's such a gorgeous slingshot!! May you be happy together. 

Tom


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Today i look for the second time and i say WOW again, how it sits in your hand, really cool with the recurve,

an awesome shooter, happy shooting !!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful slingshot! Enjoy it!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I´m dazzled in view of its shiny surface, happy shooting mate!


----------

